# Bernies kidding thread



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Am not sure when my Bernie is due she was a oops breeding I am thinking soon her bag is about half full but she doesn't bag up till she kids usually she has has some yellow discharge for the last week tonight she had thick creamy white discharge









Her ligaments are loose if I am feeling them right


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

This morning Bernie has some yellow tinted discharge


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like maybe soon


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am hoping well kinda it's pretty cold here right know so I am nervous about having babies in the cold but can't wait to see them


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wish I had a crystal ball to tell me when she is going too to kid! Lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok thinking Bernie is supper close what do u think









Notice her udder isn't very big 
Then took this one 15 minutes later









Notice how much bigger udder is?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure looks looser back there! Her tail is kinda droopy too, could be soon.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she looks close and boy is she big. what kind of goat is she..


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Two maybe three is she pushing yet or in the up and down stretching phase


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Frosty said:


> she looks close and boy is she big. what kind of goat is she..


She is Pygmy


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No pushing I haven't seen any stretching usually she is very active today she has been laying down a lot and didn't eat any grain tonight


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, she is a big girl. Have fun waiting this one out! :coffee2: Very big gal! I say triplets- 2 does and 1 buck. 
She does look soon. I'll put in a for less than 48 hours.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It's so cold I am so afraid on not being there when she kids I have my 2 young nieces for the weekend as there mom is in having a baby so I can't drag them out side all the time I hoping she holds off till at least day time then won't be bad dragging them out


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> Wow, she is a big girl. Have fun waiting this one out! :coffee2: Very big gal! I say triplets- 2 does and 1 buck. She does look soon. I'll put in a for less than 48 hours.


hope u r right ! Lol


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you have a baby monitor that you could use to help tell when she goes into labor. I'd say early am possibly. Keep checking on her.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

cashmere said:


> Do you have a baby monitor that you could use to help tell when she goes into labor. I'd say early am possibly. Keep checking on her.


No barn is too far away I just checked her and thinking early am or some time tomorrow she was nestled in nice n tight


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No babies yet but she still has discharge and her sides look like ocean waves so we will see how the day goes


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Did she have her baby's yet how is she.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No she is trying to sleep deprive me so i will fall asleep so she can have them lol she looks hollowed out today still a lot of discharge and she is more vocal today and lovable she wouldn't let me get very far from her


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

She is living by the does code I'll drive you nuts and just when you can't take it anymore and kind of give up she will have them.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I am sure that is what she is doing! Lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Still no babies it's driving me nuts!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They like to make you as sleep deprived and uncomfortable as they are! Good luck! Can't wait for cute bouncy kids!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> Still no babies it's driving me nuts!


She's waiting for you to decide she won't kid, at which point she will kid 5 seconds after you go to town/bed/out to dinner/to visit a friend/date/etc. :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatgirl16 said:


> No pushing I haven't seen any stretching usually she is very active today she has been laying down a lot and didn't eat any grain tonight


Does she usually look forward to her grain and scarf it down pretty good? If so, keep an eye on her for pregnancy toxemia. It's a metabolic disorder that happens when a does energy needs are not being met.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No she isn't a big scarfer but I keep a good eye on her I am very worried about one of my girls getting that


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

And we are still waiting for Bernie to kid!


----------



## Smoosh (Sep 8, 2013)

Has she kidded yet?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No she is killing me ! We have discharge everyday udder is full I don't feel her ligaments and still no babies! I did have a girl I know come take look at her just to make sure everything was good and she said everything looks good so we are still impatiently waiting lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We have babies! 2 boys was really hoping for girls but still happy they are healthy and doing well!


----------



## okiegoatmomma (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay! Congrants! They are cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh wow! They are beautiful little babies  congrats


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx I have been having baby withdrawals so I needed these guys lol next month I should have 4 kidding the second week of January


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh they are cute congrats


----------

